
How Slack Decides to Send a Notification - dceddia
https://whimsical.com/P53PjXCBWEi2fdMjP2Hti
======
dceddia
I saw this as I was browsing the flowcharts page at Whimsical [0] and was
surprised by how complex the process is!

More info on how it was built on the Slack Engineering blog:
[https://slack.engineering/reducing-slacks-memory-
footprint-4...](https://slack.engineering/reducing-slacks-memory-
footprint-4480fec7e8eb?gi=3bf3cd0d6b6e)

[0] [https://whimsical.com/flowcharts/](https://whimsical.com/flowcharts/)

